# What is your fursona's favorite food?



## Saga (Oct 13, 2012)

Just curious.. I have to say that mine would be * "Saliva"s * raw flesh :grin:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 13, 2012)

Chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2012)

in b4 dicks

My _fursona's_ favorite food? As opposed to _my own_ favorite food?

Well since it's a bobcat maybe fresh live squirrels.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 13, 2012)

di-


Ricky said:


> in b4 dicks
> .



god damnit


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 13, 2012)

in b4 vaginas? m i rite guys? 

But seriously, new york strip. Its my favorite cut o steak ( or my fursona's, whatever)


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2012)

My fursona's human qualities include having a taste for certain foods... In hindsight, the destinction between yours and your fursona's fav food is probably pretty thin


----------



## BouncyOtter (Oct 13, 2012)

It would probably be the same as one of my favorite foods, salmon!


----------



## Zenia (Oct 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> My _fursona's_ favorite food? As opposed to _my own_ favorite food?


ikr Well... I guess if you are the sort of person who uses their fursona as a character rather than just an animalperson representation of yourself... 

My fursonas (and mine incidentally) favorite food is probably almost any sort of meat with garlic.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2012)

Zenia said:


> ikr Well... I guess if you are the sort of person who uses their fursona as a character rather than just an animalperson representation of yourself...



I guess I just haven't thought about it in that much detail.

The tendency to substitute one's favorite food seems like a bias and I was intentionally trying to avoid that.


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2012)

Its just what i'd expect the personality of my fursona to eat :/ My fursona is intended to give an escape from the stress of normal life, down to fine details


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 14, 2012)

Fried chicken and watermelons.


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2012)

Thats quite a signature you got there


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 14, 2012)

Halibut. and peace tea, uness drinks dont count.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 14, 2012)

DarthLeopard said:


> Halibut.


Ooh yeah. I love halibut. I am gonna have some tomorrow. I used to get it for free 'cause I had a landlord that was a commercial fisherman. He had loads of it all filleted and in the freezer that was in the shared half of the basement and I was allowed to help myself.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 14, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Ooh yeah. I love halibut. I am gonna have some tomorrow. I used to get it for free 'cause I had a landlord that was a commercial fisherman. He had loads of it all filleted and in the freezer that was in the shared half of the basement and I was allowed to help myself.



You should try Halibut soup, its better than candy, unless you choke on the small flexy bones.


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2012)

Whats *"Halibut"?*


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 14, 2012)

It's a fish.


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2012)

So... fish soup?
Doesnt sound very appetizing :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 14, 2012)

Fish



tuna is not a fish- its a chicken, please do not confuse the two.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 14, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> tuna is not a fish- its a chicken, please do not confuse the two.



Fried tuna and watermelon, yum yum.


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2012)

*Pickles *


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 14, 2012)

My fursona, being a werepanther, needs a cheap, plentiful source of protein, so he raises guinea pigs in his New York apartment for food.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 14, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> My fursona, being a werepanther, needs a cheap, plentiful source of protein, so he raises guinea pigs in his New York apartment for food.



That seems pretty not-cheap compared to, like, just having some cheap meat in the fridge. Also not particularly plentiful unless you're raising enough to completely coat the apartment in guinea pig shit.


----------



## Joey (Oct 14, 2012)

*Kangaroo Meat*


----------



## Dat_Draggyness (Oct 14, 2012)

*Favorite food *is most definitely *pork*.


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2012)

I can see that were getting along just fine here *Sylvester Fox* :V


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2012)

*Heres that oversized text formatting you wanted*


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Oct 14, 2012)

3 cheese McBabies


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 14, 2012)

They like what I like. 

Pizza, junk food, other generic stuff too. 



Sylvester Fox said:


> *Kangaroo Meat*


Ohshi-


----------



## Seas (Oct 14, 2012)

My fursona likes many kinds of meat (fish or terrestrial) that is lightly cooked and well spiced. 
That is just his preference though, as being a predator, heÂ´d have no problem eating raw meat either.


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 14, 2012)

Honey.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 14, 2012)

Well my furona is a crow, so everything.


----------



## Nabru Puppy (Oct 14, 2012)

If it has sushi, tea, and chow main then its om nom nom time


----------



## Earth Rio (Oct 14, 2012)

My main fursona, Earth, loves steak a lot like me. On the other hand, Malevus Redstripe, my new secondary fursona, loves brownies and generally anything sweet.


----------



## badlands (Oct 14, 2012)

beef curry, cooked on the exhaust manifold of his tank


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 14, 2012)

Pterodactyl

Preferrably cooked pterodactyl


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 14, 2012)

Fruit.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything that has or had a soul.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2012)

Why the hell would an anthro version of you have a different favorite food than you?


----------



## Saga (Oct 15, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Why the hell would an anthro version of you have a different favorite food than you?


 In hindsight, this thread was pretty stupid. It got alot of replies, though! :grin:


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 15, 2012)

My murrsona would eat stupid threads.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 15, 2012)

No reason to be a bag of dicks, guys. Either answer the question or move the fuck on.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2012)

d.batty said:


> No reason to be a bag of dicks, guys. Either answer the question or move the fuck on.



But the question is fucking stupid.


----------



## badlands (Oct 15, 2012)

Saliva said:


> But the question is fucking stupid.



it's in the den, what do you expect?


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 15, 2012)

d.batty said:


> No reason to be a bag of dicks, guys.



Hey, watch what you say. Some creeps around here are into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Saga (Oct 15, 2012)

Saliva said:


> But the question is fucking stupid.


 Damn, what crawled into your personality and died?


----------



## Saga (Oct 15, 2012)

For the love of god, somebody PLEASE lock this thread, im not going to get into it with a self-diagnosed 16 year old asshole


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> Damn, what crawled into your personality and died?



Stupidity.


----------



## FiiCoon (Oct 15, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Why the hell would an anthro version of you have a different favorite food than you?


Well some people just have furry characters. Besides, my fursona is a representation of me and my favorite food is chicken Parmesan and hers is days old dead deer on the side of the road. :3


----------



## Traven V (Oct 15, 2012)

Cheezburgers


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 15, 2012)

Plenty of people answered the question.
I don't see the reason why some of you have to shit on someone's parade.  
Dont like the thread? Don't fucking answer or click on it. 
Quit being a dick for no reason.  Seriously.  Stfu or get the fuck out.


----------



## Saga (Oct 15, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Stupidity.


 You might want to get that checked out by a doctor


----------



## Saga (Oct 15, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Plenty of people answered the question.
> I don't see the reason why some of you have to shit on someone's parade.
> Dont like the thread? Don't fucking answer or click on it.
> Quit being a dick for no reason.  Seriously.  Stfu or get the fuck out.


 Thank you.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 15, 2012)

Well... shit, seeing as my character has 3 forms...

Animalistic- Bunnies, Deer, and Kittens (and Rainbows, just to make it more depressing).
Tribal- Corn and Buffalo Steak.
Modern- Same as me- Mexican food and Home made Mac N' Cheese.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 16, 2012)

Too bad the correct answer to this thread is cocks


I'm so glad everyone is getting along ^_^


----------



## Saga (Oct 16, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Too bad the correct answer to this thread is cocks
> 
> 
> I'm so glad everyone is getting along ^_^


 t-_-t


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Oct 17, 2012)

Cheesecake :3


----------



## unanswerable (Oct 17, 2012)

Most things Italian


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 17, 2012)

Ryuu likes Red meat... A good steak is always good


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a good steak my friend.  Especially a med rare filet.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 17, 2012)

Steamed pomfret with sweet and sour sauce, and tapai. To name a few.

Edit: Noo I lost the el poster diablo! Since when do posts in the den count?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Can't go wrong with a good steak my friend.  Especially a med rare filet.



Or the fucking Porterhouse at Morton's, Oscar style.

Get the best of both worlds with crab and asparagus on top.

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds lovely!
But I'm allergic to shellfish XD
A good primerib with plenty of horseradish is also one of my faves :3


----------



## Emmeh (Oct 17, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> in b4 vaginas? m i rite guys?



God damn it Bobbeh!


My fursona is an alien type creature so......the blood of 1000 baby kittens.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2012)

Emmeh said:


> My fursona is an alien type creature so......the blood of 1000 baby kittens.



Careful with all that edge. You could cut yourself.


----------



## MythRat (Oct 19, 2012)

Steak or salmon <3 with oreo cookies taking a close second.


----------



## Sayleus53 (Oct 19, 2012)

Since I like grilled chicken, and my fursona is a feral dog, she likes raw chicken.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 19, 2012)

Ohh i somehow forgot about jerky. but yeah, jerky is awsome.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 19, 2012)

Multi-grain Vegemite toast.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 19, 2012)

Belgian Ale and an Irish Breakfast, basically things I in real life like.
None of this gusher fruit rollup troll snacks weirdness from that crazy otherkin restaurant.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 19, 2012)

too many trolls XD 
my fursona is pizza and cookies along with roast dinner but my personal one is probs chilli con carne with rice, jalos,cheese,salsa and nachos :3


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 19, 2012)

Ryuu enjoys a 4 egg omlette in the morning with a swift kick of (cool) coffee


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> too many trolls



There's that fucking word again.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

stop trolling, yo


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> Ryuu enjoys a 4 egg omlette in the morning with a swift kick of (cool) coffee


Damn dude I'm stuffed with a 2 egg omelette.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Damn dude I'm stuffed with a 2 egg omelette.



You know an egg is like 70 calories, right?

If there's tons of cheese and meat that will add a bit but a regular 2 egg omelet doesn't sound like a lot of food :\


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

I like finely chopped red and green bell peppers in my omelette. Mushrooms too if we have em.  Usually no cheese though.
Also I usually have fruit and some toast with it. I used to be like 250 now I'm down to just under 200 so my stomach has kinda shrunk from all the dieting.  I wanna get to about 170 or so then I'll be happy.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

I find being active helps me to stay trim more than diet, but to actually lose weight yeah you'll want a calorie deficit.

That's like a 250-300 calorie breakfast though, tops.

So yeah, that's pretty damn good for a low cal breakfast XD

That said, it's about time for my run. Off to the gym...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 19, 2012)

Medium rare steak and sushi.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 19, 2012)

sorry :L


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol, damn furries and their sushi.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Lol, damn furries and their sushi.



Nothing wrong with it. It's good.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

I know it's just that most furries love sushi.  I'm not a huge fan but I can usually find something I like when I go out for sushi with the local furs.  Plus most sushi chefs get irritated at me when I ask for a certain thing without crab/shrimp whatever cuz I my shellfish allergy.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 19, 2012)

Ryuu skipped lunch... But its ok. He will most likely eat the door off the refrigerator later then complain at me about his stomach hurts.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Lol, damn furries and their sushi.



Sushi reminds me of when I wached a tv program where they picked parasites off a fish filet and watched them under a microscope. But luckily freezing usually kills them, but sometimes not all TTnTT


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Sushi reminds me of when I wached a tv program where they picked parasites off a fish filet and watched them under a microscope. But luckily freezing usually kills them, but sometimes not all TTnTT



If you're buying sushi the fish should NEVER have been frozen though =P

The thing about sushi -- if it's fresh enough it's probably fine. The fish itself can harbor parasites while it's alive that are harmful to humans but that's pretty rare and I think most of it is farm grown anyway.

I used to go tuna fishing with a friend of the family and I've eaten chunks of raw tuna directly out of the fish.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

I've only had salmon raw.  It depends on the company or where it came from cuz sometimes I love it and others I'm like, we wtf happened


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 21, 2012)

It would have to be Buffalo Wings.

Or anything spicy for that matter.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 21, 2012)

Spicy is always good


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 21, 2012)

ALWAYS.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 21, 2012)

I love spicy food, And burritos are GREAT


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 21, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I know it's just that most furries love sushi.  I'm not a huge fan but I can usually find something I like when I go out for sushi with the local furs.  Plus most sushi chefs get irritated at me when I ask for a certain thing without crab/shrimp whatever cuz I my shellfish allergy.



Ah, my brother is the same way with the allergy. I make sure not to get anything with crab or shrimp when we get sushi.


----------



## vasiliypup (Oct 23, 2012)

banana split vodka milkshake :mrgreen:


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Oct 24, 2012)

Cheesecake  I looooooove Cheesecake :3


----------



## Diastrous (Oct 27, 2012)

Raw meat with salt and potatoes. Just had it today. I felt a little animalistic when I ate it... dunno. So I guess that?... if not that, then just meat in general. Something drenched in BBQ sauce is my fursona's favorite dish.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 27, 2012)

A good BBQ sauce can be used with anything, I love that stuff.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2012)

He's from Philly- so it has to be a cheesesteak!


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 27, 2012)

Sunlight and Coka-Cola.


----------



## Tom03 (Nov 13, 2012)

Really nice talking about fursona's favorite foods and also really nice above comments, guys, i also want to say something about fursona's favorite foods, guys, my favorite foods is kangaroo meat ...


----------



## WagsWolf (Nov 13, 2012)

APPLES! @D@
MORE APPLES!!!!


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 13, 2012)

Mushrooms


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2012)

If I had a fursona its favorite food would be my favorite food: INDIAN FOOD. Because all those spices and purified butter would not wreak hell on a non-human stomach.


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd have to say that with how I'm not picky and my fursona is a rat, she'd eat near anything that's edible. So, no favorite food here.


----------



## Ambroise Dartagnan (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, Ambroise being a french fox enjoys Steak Tartare
While mine is.....junk food.


----------



## Rakkaki- (Nov 20, 2012)

Mars bar cookies, mainly because they just taste amazing


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheesesteaks, Italian ices, and Tastykakes. He's from Philly.


----------



## Fendras (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't make a distinction between my fursona and myself (aside from the species of course), so favorite food is chili.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Chicken


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

Limes. (Has citra-sona, it's a no brainer.)


----------

